# replace passenger side fender??



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi guys... 

the bad news....
during a blizzard i went off the road, down a hill, thru a fence and shattered the pass. side fender...

the good news...

I m ok. and was able to drive it out with out a tow truck!! haha unreal... actually i was pretty impressed with the X... it wasn't an easy drive out but she did it....

SO...

i don t want to go through insurance cause i ll be paying for it for years, so i want to order the fender and do it myself.... anyone had to take one off? It looks fairly easy at first glance.. thats what scares me...  the fender is smashed (cheap plastic) as well ass the wheel well lining, but neither the door or front are damaged at all.... 

thoughts?

thanks

davin


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Glad you were not hurt!

It looks like a fairly easy job, especially if you have a service manual to show the steps. The replacement panel will probably have to be prepped and spray painted to match your vehicle colour by a bodyshop. I got my doubts that Nissan offers them pre-painted, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

thx I m glad too! 

ya i thought it looked fairly easy as well... i ordered the fender but I ll have to get it painted which sucks... As much as I love my X I can t believe the front fenders are PLASTIC...
$279.43 for the fender... ouch. But it could have been worse of course....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Stealth2424 said:


> thx I m glad too!
> 
> .... I can t believe the front fenders are PLASTIC...
> $279.43 for the fender....


But if your really think about it you should be glad they are plastic... no dents, no rust, and ALOT easier to replace


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

true... but just as expensive!!haha


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> But if your really think about it you should be glad they are plastic... no dents, no rust, and ALOT easier to replace


Less weight too, which means your exy can go faster  The new T31 xtrail has metal fenders and in addition to its overall length increase, it is bloody heavy as a tank, luckily they improved the engine a bit, otherwise it would have been slow as a trutle LOL


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

if only they had made the rear quarter panels out of plastic


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

evjm said:


> if only they had made the rear quarter panels out of plastic


That would have been pushing it a bit and we would have ended-up with a LEGO X-Trail LOL


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Find one the same colour from a breakers yard?

I did that with my rear bumper and you'd never know it wasn't original


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

The problem in Canada is the XT has only been around since 05. You won't find many XTs in scrap yards.


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

FYI...its easy.

nuthin but a few bolts and a lot of plastic clips.... first time took 3 hours, 2nd time would take 1 hr tops....

the service manual pics are a great help....


----------

